# Instant Switch to Wilderness



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

Ok, so we had to go get food for Duke and they didn't have any of the normal BB Life Protection (another recall coming?? Sigh...All the more of a reason to switch to raw soon...)so we went with Salmon Wilderness so does anyone have any reviews on Wilderness or immediate switches?

Thanks


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

I know of many people that switch between grain free brands, and lines frequently without adding them in slowly. Usually there might be a little bowel movement changes when going from grain inclusive to grain free. Feed a little less as to not cause too much discomfort, and you should be just fine, i recently switched my grandmothers dogs from kibbles and bits to the same Wilderness salmon that you're talking about... and they only had just a bit of diarrhea. As far as the brand goes, i tend to like Wilderness, i think they are pretty good, they are a large step above most that you find at a large pet store. :thumb:


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

Ok thanks! I'm thinking he'll be ok. He had the treat form of this kibble before so his system has processed it before. Thanks again!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

SaharaNight Boxers said:


> Ok thanks! I'm thinking he'll be ok. He had the treat form of this kibble before so his system has processed it before. Thanks again!


Glad it helped, let us know how the switch goes! :thumb:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

When Mol was on kibble, I'd switch her around different brands from meal to meal, and that was right from a pup. I think it may have made her stomach adaptable to different types of food. Hopefully your pup will be ok, it seems like he will, plus having a bit of diarrhea is not the end of the world. Maybe in the future it could pay to rotate through a couple of different brands to get his stomach adjusted, just in case this happens again.


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

When feeding kibble my then 4 pack looked better while on BB Wilderness Salmon than any other formulation or brand. They ranged in age from 4 to 14 years old. It was as close to a raw fed look as I have found with any kibble. I attribute it to the high Omega 3 content of the food. Cold processing of the Life Source Bits (vitamins and minerals) could also be a factor. The salmon kibble is not as high in protein as other grain free food. This may help keep the digestive system on track. BB Wilderness formulas are some of the highest calorie foods available. Watch for weight gain.

The only complaint I had with the food was the lack of consistency from bag to bag. They were purchased at different locations at different times with various lot numbers. Sometimes it was less of the Life Source Bits. At other times it was a difference in the color of the kibble. A company rep stated the Life Source Bits were by weight, not quantity. I did not ask about the difference in color. These factors never caused a problem. The beags ate it with enthusiasm and never had digestive problems with BB Wilderness. 

I also tried the BB Life Protection formula. There was nothing really special about it. No "pop" when looking at the dogs. It seemed to be a better than average food.

Hope Duke does as well on the salmon food as mine did.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

I've found my dogs transition more easily when I add a large spoonful of plain canned pumpkin to the meal. It helps ease the digestive track and minimize chance of diarrhea . . . as long as you don't give too much.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

Well day two and we have formed poops! We had cannon butt before so this is an improvement! And his poops are smaller already on the grain free food.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

SaharaNight Boxers said:


> And his poops are smaller already on the grain free food.


Actually, often when switching to a GF food, poop increase slightly in volume because of the higher fiber content. However, if the previous food was of lesser quality you'll probably see a reduction in volume. The increased volume is just fine and does not necessarily say anything about how much or how well digestible nutrients are absorbed into the system. Volume* alone* is not a good way of measuring how well it's taken up by the body. Obviously if the dog isn't able to adapt and the food passes so fast nutrients arn't taken up this is an issue. This is a trade-off vs higher quality ingredients high on the list. 1 to 2% more fiber is a tiny price to pay for more appropriate ingredients imho, and for many dogs a more rapid/easier pass-through can be a good thing. But it's a delicate balance so for some dogs it might be a shock for the system. Best of luck with the switch


----------

